# Online editing of pics



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

My photos are most often headed for forums.
That chit chat about about which software to use got me playing with the edit tools in Photobucket.

This is what's available on the advanced editor



















Anyone worked with this or similar??


----------

